# gas rate lock in?



## mikeyny (Aug 26, 2008)

My gas co. wants me to lock in  at 1.589 per ccf for  1 yr or 1.589 for 2 yrs with the cost going down to 1.559 after the first 12 months. the third option is 1.589 first yr 1.559 2nd yr and 1.539 3rd yr. What are your options?
                                                                                                             Mike


----------



## retiredff (Aug 26, 2008)

Natural or LP?

My LP lockin for 2008-09 is $2.79 per gallon.


----------



## Redox (Aug 26, 2008)

Considering that it is going for less than a dollar right now, I'll continue to ride the market.  Every time I have looked into it, it seems like a more expensive option, but that's "here" and you are "there".  What are you currently paying?

Chris


----------



## jimcope (Sep 1, 2008)

I changed to a new company for my lp after 18 years with northwest engery. My new price with amerigas is 209 for the first 800 gallon and 229 after that. I got a 1000 gallon tank this time. Plus i put my wood incert back in and my pellet stove back in. I boutht pellets 4 tons at 199.00 a ton pre buy. I was told today that the place were they make pellets burned down,? My 500 gallon tank from northwest is 60% full then I will swith ofer to the ameriagas 1000 gallon tank. most pellets and lb is 75% paid for already.


----------

